# Fertilization problems in emersed anubias setup



## Crapu' (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a potential big problem on my hands. It's been 10 days since I've set up an emersed anubias nursery and there is almost no growth recorded. I know anubiases are slow growers and that they need to get used to my new setup, BUT comparing to the ones in my aquariums there should have been changes. I watch the new leaves which were sprouting when I got them, to see changes. Just yesterday I noticed a very small growing of the new leaves, but I am waiting for them to show all the leaf, in order to see if I got the nutrients right.

I have in this tank 62 anubiases (barteri barteri, barteri nana, b. nana coffeefolia, lanceolata, congensis and petite). In these 10 days I lost 2 (the rizome rotted even if I didn't burry the rizome - I have no idea why) and I just found one that was starting to rot [ photo 1 ]. I sectioned the rizome untill I got to the good tissue and I put it back. Do you have any idea why that happened?

I also noticed some signs of nutrient defficiency. Please help me identify it:

1. some of the leaves turned to pale green between the veins, but the veins remain dark green. [ photo2 ]. This would be a iron or nitrogen defficiency? Right? There are no new leaves to see if they are paler but I gues it's iron, right? There is no way it could be iron since I put 1/2 tablet of Dennerle E15 Feractiv in the water weekly which should be dosed for 50 l of aquarium water every month.

2. I also noticed that 1-2 leaves are dried and starting to rot at the tips, but I guess this is because the plants remained unmisted 2 days when I left town for a wedding, right? [ photo3 ]

3. On 2 leaves I noticed some pale spots. Does anybody know what they mean? [ photo4 ].

You can find all the details about fertilization, lights and stuff here/

I am afraid not to lose more plants now, at the bigining before I have growth there and not to be able to identify where I went wrong.

Thanks for your help guys, please help me with my questions. I will keep you posted on what happened.


----------

